# Gestickte bzw. aufgenähte Logos



## Leik (19. Mai 2005)

Hi,
wie bekomm ich Logos so hin das sie wie auf dem unterem Bild ausschauen? Bei einem Eishockeytrikot sind die Logos meistens aufgenäht und mit einer Struktur versehen. Ich hoffe es weiß jemand was ich damit meine und kann mir weiterhelfen.
Danke

So ein kleines Tutorial wär nicht schlecht. Ich benutze Photoshop Elements
http://img138.exs.cx/img138/4733/grafixertemplatehomesakopie9pp.jpg


----------



## Leola13 (19. Mai 2005)

Hai,

in der letzten DOCMA  gab es einen sehr umfangreichen Workshop zum Thema.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Duddle (19. Mai 2005)

Ein sehr wirkungsvolles, aber auch recht kompliziertes Tutorial gibt's hier:

http://www.worth1000.com/tutorial.asp?sid=161039



Duddle


----------



## Nicolas_O (19. Mai 2005)

Ein sehr gutes feature ist auch in Illustrator CS unter 
*Effekte > Stilisierungsfilter > Scribble*

Damit kann man solche Stile gut hinbekommen. 
http://thewebmachine.com hat ein gutes Tutorial dazu unter Illustrator. 
Gruß Nico


----------



## Leik (22. Mai 2005)

Ja mit Illustrator ist ja schön und gut, nur leider hab ich dat dingen (noch) nicht. Wie schon geschrieben, ich arbeite mit Photoshop Elements. wie mach ich mit dem Programm?
so sollte es zum schluß ausschauen 
http://thewebmachine.com/illustrator/stiched/stitched-14.gif


----------



## Gudy (22. Mai 2005)

Hi,
also Beispiele gab es ja jetzt genug hier, versuch es doch erstmal und wenn du dann an einer STelle nicht weiter kommt oder so, kannst du ja noch mal posten, aber eine neue Anleitung wird dir hier wohl keiner Schreiben.....


----------



## Dark_Fighter (22. Mai 2005)

Also ich hatte auch mal Elements und ich glaub das wird damit kaum möglich sein. Du kannst es ja versuchen, aber ich glaube da gibt es diese Ebenen Effekte nicht oder?


----------

